# The Kayfun Epiphany



## Alex (20/8/15)

The Kayfun Epiphany: Why big watts and fat airflow is ruining our vape 

submitted 2 hours ago 
by roidie

Once every week or 3 I'd see a post here about the Kayfun and wonder why the hell people still buy an old tank when tank tech has advanced so far since it's release. About 2wks ago I saw a KFL clone for 20 dolaroos at my favorite Aussie vendor. Thought **** it I need new coils for the Subtank anway and placed an order.

The next day it arrived. I built my usual 1.2ohm coil with Japanese cotton and after the first puff I had 3 more and realised what all the ******* fuss was about. Threw the same juice (Adirondack's Miracle on Ice) and a fresh OCC in my Subtank and for the first time ever Kanger disappointed me. The flavor and texture of the vape just felt watered down. My Lemo 2 and mate's Herakles compared similarly. The Kayfun simply gave a perfect vape.

I tried replicating the KFL's tight draw by adjusting my ST and Lemo2. On comparable airflow levels (I adjusted it repeatedly) the KFL feels like gulping a spoon full of delicious chicken soup while the other two felt like sucking that soup through a straw. They never tasted right on a tight draw. When the airflow was opened up it's as if that same soup was suddenly watered down. The flavor was still their, mostly, but the texture and the body of the juice was definitely lacking. On a technical level, this is probably due to the size of the hole directly beneath the coil (please tell me if I'm wrong).

I think this high watt, big airflow trend is a bad mistake for the vaping world. We're taking a way the complex, wholesome feel of a good vape and replacing it with high watts, thick clouds and fat airflows that are very impressive until you take a step back in time and experience a more modest vape that aims for a great experience without the need to show off. We're using more juice and getting less out of it.

note: the bastard leaks out the drip tip, the air flow screw and hole. It comes in way too many parts and can be confusing to assemble. It's impossible to tell how much juice there is left without using the plastic tank section. It whistles loudly and it's a pain to refill. Despite these annoyances I still love it so much that I've bought another KFL and a KF4 from Fasttech.


63 comments
save
give gold
report
hide all child comments
source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...ayfun_epiphany_why_big_watts_and_fat_airflow/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/15)

Yip, the Kayfun definitely has made a big mark on the Vaping world and seems to have become the RTA benchmark, even now with extreme sub ohm tanks I see stuff like "Kayfun style build deck". I still love my 15 month old KF3.1

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/8/15)

I agree. We are sacrificing flavour for air flow, big clouds, hottish vapes and big juice consumption. The very reason high VG has become a hit, again maybe at the expense of flavour. Could TC bring us back from this madness?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (20/8/15)

I personally still love my Lemo 2. I close the airflow down to about half. It's easy to fill, and simple to take to pieces and clean. I pray it gets more competition - good single coil devices are underrated nowadays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (20/8/15)

I still use a kayfun ! Sure its moded but still offers exceptional flavour and airflow on max vg juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (21/8/15)

Alex said:


> The Kayfun Epiphany: Why big watts and fat airflow is ruining our vape
> 
> submitted 2 hours ago
> by roidie
> ...


Breaking out my kayfun to-nite

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tom. F (21/8/15)

My kf4 is still my daily driver. I feel that they got the airflow just right on that one. It almost feels like a controlled pull as apposed to a free flow or golf ball-through-a-hosepipe. Like there's a little Russian in there directing it all. The flavour and texture, like he said, are stellar and more than that it doesn't produce a measly amount of vapor by any stretch. The top filling and juice shutoff control are the two cherries on top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RoRy13 (21/8/15)

Well the glass on my Lemo 2 broke, so while waiting for a replacement, brought out the old kayfun 3.1...and lets just say I just could not wait for my glass to arrive.

The kayfun served its purpose, but for me theres no looking back, got myself a goblin mini with the lemo glass order, and I think the lemo will be taking a back seat for a while.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/8/15)

Well here's what I do. I build awesome coils so that I can keep my airflow nice and open. But in all honesty I'm not one of those people who open every single air hole possible. Eg on my velocity I always keep those little eyes closed because I like a slight restrictive lung hit but maybe that's because I was a hookah convert as apposed to cigarettes. I think a benchmark for me is the Kayfun monster v2 reload.


----------



## andro (21/8/15)

I love my kayfuns and still use all of them ( plus lite , 3.1, mini, v4 ), and i love biggest airflow like a dripper etc . I use both depending ion the juice . My adv is always been vm menthol ice , and that must be in a kayfun for sure ......in a dripper is not my fav .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

Thanks for sharing @Alex

I think this brings up a very interesting discussion - something I have pondered about for a long time.

For me (and this is just my opinion), vaping has three sorts of "worlds"

Mouth to lung
Restricted airflow direct lung hits
Wide open airflow lung Hits
Mouth to lung or restrictive lung hits is more for smaller airflow devices at lower power. Wide open lung hits are more for large airflow devices with much higher power (and a build that suits).

I think it's not very easy to directly compare the two. I get a different type of experience on each. And I think it is a personal preference thing. Mouth to lung has some advantages - and so too does wide open direct lung hits. For my taste and the juices I like, the first two styles is where I spend most of my time.

I agree that the flavour on a wide open lung hit is "watered down" and less concentrated, but then again on _certain _juices, this is more than made up for by more volume of vapour. On other juices I find it's not as nice. 

From my experiences so far (and I have not tried as many devices as some vapers), I still get the best and most reliable pure flavour production (for my taste) from the RM2 on the Reo with a "simple" lowish power setup. This works for almost every juice. I do however get a fantastic sharp flavour on the Lemo1 (I guess similar to the Kayfun) for the mentholated fruits. 

For me, I enjoy all experiences but I find they are juice dependent. Just some examples:

WB Blackbird or any strong tobacco - for me my ideal is a mouth to lung on the RM2. Nothing beats that harsh concentrated flavour and stonking throat hit. For me that is the strength of Blackbird and vaping a lower nic version in a wide open airflow device lung hit style is just not as pleasurable.
Mentholated fruits - I like them on both mouth to lung (Evod1 in mornings) and restricted airflow lung hits (Lemo1 - similar to Kayfun). I get "crystal sharp" flavour and love the menthol burn on the longer restricted lung hits.
Although I enjoy wider open airflow setups occasionally, I do not spend much time doing that. Maybe it's because I work a lot on the computer and find huge clouds to be distracting while I'm working. I usually want a "workhorse" type solution. Short toots, nice punch, sharp or concentrated flavour.

Each to their own - but I am happy where I am at the moment and am enjoying my vaping immensely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

Im ready to sell my billiow v2, goblini mini and Goliath v2 cause this is all i use and love! Its in a different league to anything else if ever try'd!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Im ready to sell my billiow v2, goblini mini and Goliath v2 cause this is all i use and love! Its in a different league to anything else if ever try'd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that's a nice tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> damn that's a nice tank




Looks aside! The Flavor on this tank is exceptional!! No Wonder they so hard to get!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Looks aside! The Flavor on this tank is exceptional!! No Wonder they so hard to get!!


Show us some up close pics please. Specifically the RTA build section


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/8/15)

Also on a side note I think the mini version looks amazing


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Also on a side note I think the mini version looks amazing


Yeah i have a mini one incoming also 

It just takes so long...


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Show us some up close pics please. Specifically the RTA build section




Here some pics deck on the 528 and tank














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Yeah i have a mini one incoming also
> 
> It just takes so long...


Damn Paulie. You aren't playing any games with these rta's.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (21/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Here some pics deck on the 528 and tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get those post screws. They are much nicer than the stock 528 screws. I am struggling atm


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Damn Paulie. You aren't playing any games with these rta's.



Its expensive but its so worth it!! Very easy to fill and you can see your build and if your wick wet!


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Where did you get those post screws. They are much nicer than the stock 528 screws. I am struggling atm



Those came with the standard tank they send with the glass tank but it wasnt airy enough for me so i did the conversion 

These screws really make a massive difference!


----------



## SHiBBY (21/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Im ready to sell my billiow v2, goblini mini and Goliath v2 cause this is all i use and love! Its in a different league to anything else if ever try'd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lekker, let me know when you start selling  I could use another RTA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashley A (21/8/15)

Just a tip on the refilling from the top and stopping the leaks when it's not being used for a while if you like me and rotate do batch cleaning and refilling.

Use a piece of tape to block of the airhole and screws at the bottom. I hated the tank initially becuase of the multiple bad leaking experiences and difficulty to refill. Then I stuck a piece of tape across the above. Magic, both your hands are free to unscrew the top, refill or even check liquid level. Then close it up tight and the vacuum is back and you can remove the tape. Might get a gurgle the first 1 or 2 toots then it goes away. I also did this when I left the tank standing for a few days as I noticed it leaked if I didn't.

In any case, I get what you saying. I tried some "bad" liquid first since I read about it's issues so didn't want to waste if I had to try again and boy it was great. This liquid and setup quickly become my ADV for a while. But I then noticed, that it was a few liquids that were really awesome in it and terrible in other atties and vice versa. I also had to use 12mg juice in it and 6mg in others and 3mg on my bf atties. It became a mindbogal to figure out what to pair with what and what nic content to get/mix which juice in so she's gone to a new loving home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (21/8/15)

Ashley A said:


> Just a tip on the refilling from the top and stopping the leaks when it's not being used for a while if you like me and rotate do batch cleaning and refilling.
> 
> Use a piece of tape to block of the airhole and screws at the bottom. I hated the tank initially becuase of the multiple bad leaking experiences and difficulty to refill. Then I stuck a piece of tape across the above. Magic, both your hands are free to unscrew the top, refill or even check liquid level. Then close it up tight and the vacuum is back and you can remove the tape. Might get a gurgle the first 1 or 2 toots then it goes away. I also did this when I left the tank standing for a few days as I noticed it leaked if I didn't.
> 
> In any case, I get what you saying. I tried some "bad" liquid first since I read about it's issues so didn't want to waste if I had to try again and boy it was great. This liquid and setup quickly become my ADV for a while. But I then noticed, that it was a few liquids that were really awesome in it and terrible in other atties and vice versa. I also had to use 12mg juice in it and 6mg in others and 3mg on my bf atties. It became a mindbogal to figure out what to pair with what and what nic content to get/mix which juice in so she's gone to a new loving home.


Is that the kay4 ? Because if it is why not just close the juice flow before unscrewing


----------



## Ashley A (21/8/15)

andro said:


> Is that the kay4 ? Because if it is why not just close the juice flow before unscrewing


Oh, I should have said it was the 3.1.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frank Zef (21/8/15)

After reading all this, I decided to bust my Kayfun out of hibernation and strap her up with a twisted 28g kanthal build. 
Vaping some general custard, washing it down with American Honey 








Sent from my toaster, yeah a toaster.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SHiBBY (21/8/15)

Frank Zef said:


> After reading all this, I decided to bust my Kayfun out of hibernation and strap her up with a twisted 28g kanthal build.
> Vaping some general custard, washing it down with American Honey
> 
> 
> ...



I've got that same Anarchist mod *fistbump*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314 (21/8/15)

Paulie said:


> Im ready to sell my billiow v2, goblini mini and Goliath v2 cause this is all i use and love! Its in a different league to anything else if ever try'd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That has to be the best looking tank ever made. Which size is yours @Paulie ? If I was lucky enough to own one, and unlucky enough to crack the tank (i do that a lot) , I'd literally weep.


----------



## kev mac (21/8/15)

Mike said:


> I personally still love my Lemo 2. I close the airflow down to about half. It's easy to fill, and simple to take to pieces and clean. I pray it gets more competition - good single coil devices are underrated nowadays.


@Mike,you make a good point, I am currently in multi coil recovery.


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

KB_314 said:


> That has to be the best looking tank ever made. Which size is yours @Paulie ? If I was lucky enough to own one, and unlucky enough to crack the tank (i do that a lot) , I'd literally weep.


Thanks and its medium size 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cave Johnson (17/10/15)

Got a Heatvape Kayfun 4 in the week and daaaamn. I did not expect the result I got.

Coiled, wicked and juiced up with a flavour I know (Pound It) so I could compare the taste to my tanks and drippers. 
First pull I was confused and like, this tastes strange. Five puffs later and I was like, what are all these tastes. Few pulls later, I was in flavour heaven. This thing has surpassed my expectations and I'm loving the fact that I get such brilliant flavour from this low juice consuming non power hungry device.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

